# Wie baue ich meine GUI am besten auf?



## h4nk (6. Apr 2017)

Hallo Leute, 
meine Aufgabe ist es, eine Kreuzungs-/Ampelsimulation zu basteln. Dabei fahren auf einem Bild von deiner Kreuzung (von oben) Bilder von Autos aus den verschiedenen Himmelsrichtungen an die Ampel und biegen dann ab bzw. fahren geradeaus weiter.

Mein Problem ist, dass das mein erstes aufwendiges GUI-Projekt ist und ich nicht weiß, wie ich das am besten aufbaue. 

*Meine Idee:*
- Eine "GUI"-Hauptklasse die von JPanel erbt in der ich in einer Methode die Gui aufbaue und am besten mit repaint() oft alles aktualisieren kann für die Animierung.
- Ein Panel dem contentPane des JFrames hinzufügen und ihm ein JLabel mit ImageIcon zu geben, um das Bild der Kreuzung quasi als Hintergrundbild zu haben.
- dem gleichen Panel würde ich dann die verschiedenen Autos (JLabels mit Bild) hinzufügen. Hierfür habe ich eine "Auto"-Klasse erstellt, die von JLabel erbt und das Bild des jeweiligen Autos enthält. 

Leider habe ich momentan das Problem, dass mein repaint() nichts bewirkt, nur ein Verändern der Fenstergröße lässt die neuen Sachen anzeigen. Es ist also vermutlich der Frame, der sich nicht "repainted".

Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wie ich die JLabel (Autos) am besten animiere bzw. wie ich das aufbaue, mit paintComponent und JPanels.. 

Über jede Hilfe wäre ich dankbar!


----------

